# My Mice



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my mice. Bucks first:

Chester 









Stanley 









Winston 









My does:










Silver agouti- Chin, Chcolate Fox- Satine, Chocolate Self- Coco, 2 PEWS- Ferrari and Ashton


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

thank you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy chocolates.


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2009)

awh wow! They are very cute!  x


----------

